# 1st Ivf failed



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi girls
Sorry to read all the sad stories on this thread but I now know how you all feel unfortunately.
Should have been testing tomorrow but started bleeding on monday and tested negative yesterday.
Am having strange bleeding - very thin bright red blood nothing for ages then just gushes out and stops again (sorry its yuk)
Has anyone else had anything like this and also how long can I expect to bleed for - I feel very weak and tired and just cant wait to be feeling somewhere near normal again.
julie


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi Julie 
So , so sorry about your neg - it is such a difficult time & I am sending you love & 
Your af may be heavier & different to normal as you have been on meds to plump up your lining ready for possible implantation . I know I found this very difficult after my 1st neg . Just rest , pain killers & a hot water bottle may help ( if you can stand it in this heat !! ) 
Thinking of you 
Love Dollyzx xx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks dolly 
Hot water bottle really helped - just want the bleeding to stop so I can get back to normal life -if there is such a thing!
julie


----------



## Dolce (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Julie,

I am so sorry for you, it does feel so awful. I have experienced some failures too, and even if I school myself into believing it will go wrong so that I don't feel so desperate when it does go wrong- it is always just as awful. However, sometimes it does succeed, so I hope that sooner or later you'll post some really good news. Fingers crossed and hot water bottle ready.

Chin up. xxx
Dolce


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Julie
So sorry for your negative. It is hell

I too had very heavy periods for a while after IVF, and they were very irregular for a couple of months too. Really hope you are feeling better now.
Fee xxx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks so much for the replies
Am feeling much better now both physically and emotionally 
We dont feel we have lost our babies just that the time for them to come wasnt right
Seeing consultant for review on 19/8 and depending on what he says we will probably have 1 more try
In the meantime I am busy and happy and would like to thank you all for your support - what would we all do without this site!
take care love 
julie


----------

